
Interesting funding information about some YC alums (includes Reddit's acquisition price) - mattculbreth
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_5657755?nclick_check=1
======
mattjaynes
Site requires registration. Here's the full text:

_______________________

Here are some of the more prominent "alumni" of Y Combinator:

Loopt, Palo Alto

A mobile application that shows users where their friends are. Loopt has
received $5 million from venture firms Sequoia Capital and New Enterprise
Associates.

Reddit, San Francisco

A social bookmarking Website where users can post links to content on the Web.
Reddit was acquired last year by Conde Nast for roughly $12 million.

I'm in Like With You, New York

A still-stealth service that fosters flirting online. The company recently
raised a round of angel funding from unnamed investors.

Wufoo, Tampa, Fla.

A company whose application helps users create online forms, such as job
applications, workshop registrations and event calendars. The company has
raised an undisclosed amount of angel financing from unnamed investors.

Inkling Markets, Chicago

A still-stealth start-up that "helps organizations tap into the collective
wisdom of their employees, peers and customers," according to its site, which
also says it remains self-funded for now.

~~~
Harj
Considering TextPayMe was acquired they'd expect to be on that list.

You'd be hard pushed to find someone that hadn't heard of Kiko and despite all
the claims of failure, they still got bought and generated a return for their
investors.

~~~
nostrademons
They generated a return for their later-stage investors. yCombinator took a
small loss on them.

------
pg
The acquisition price they quote for reddit is wrong. (And no, I'm not saying
if it was higher or lower.)

~~~
falsestprophet
Ah ha! Now we know it is either less than 19,999,999.99 or greater than
12,000,000.01. If Paul Graham, well known essayist, cooperates, we shall
uncover the purchase price before the millennium is out. Huzzah!

------
staunch
Username bugger@notme.com Password pa$$word

Username mxx@mailinator.com Password mxmail@

<http://www.bugmenot.com/view/registration.mercurynews.com>

------
sharpshoot
Is there actually any info there that wasn't already known.

No mention of xobni, hey san or auctomatic: who have all have good news on the
funding front.

~~~
mattculbreth
I'd never heard the Reddit price. Still don't know if that's the correct
figure of course, but it was interesting to see it.

Also interesting to see some of the other people getting additional funding.

------
rms
I wonder how they got the figure and if it has some basis in fact or was
completely made up.

------
brett
Inkling is "still-stealth"?

~~~
mattculbreth
Yeah thought that was strange too. I use it.

